# Beef Ham



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Had an incredibly delicious sandwich from the beach bar at hotel in Sharm. Was made with beef ham. The flavor and texture was so close to ham, I could hardly tell the difference.

The chef showed me the package it came in and the brand name is Shahayah. I forgot to ask him if he knew where it could be bought here in Egypt, though. Anyone know?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Had an incredibly delicious sandwich from the beach bar at hotel in Sharm. Was made with beef ham. The flavor and texture was so close to ham, I could hardly tell the difference.
> 
> The chef showed me the package it came in and the brand name is Shahayah. I forgot to ask him if he knew where it could be bought here in Egypt, though. Anyone know?



Maison Thomas must use the same.. I took someone there for Hawaiian pizza and when I tasted it I thought omg it is pork ham and has another sneaky look at the menu just as my friends said.. Is this pork? and her being Muslim I was happy to say. NO I would not do that to you .


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Had an incredibly delicious sandwich from the beach bar at hotel in Sharm. Was made with beef ham. The flavor and texture was so close to ham, I could hardly tell the difference.
> 
> The chef showed me the package it came in and the brand name is Shahayah. I forgot to ask him if he knew where it could be bought here in Egypt, though. Anyone know?


Think this must be the same as what the hotels serve on the breakfast buffets but i have always known it as beef bacon.....if it is the same thing then i used to buy it from the deli counter at Metro.


----------

